# Another photoshoot, and some expirementing with lighting



## brijar (Oct 16, 2011)

*Please Enjoy  *









Labeotropehus Hybrid?



























Labidochromis Caeruleus (Yellow Lab)




































Maylandia Estherae (Red Zebra)


















Metriaclima Lombardoi (Female Kenyi)









Peacock (Not sure what Kind(s))

















































































Synodontis Eupterus

A little fun with lighting


----------



## dark SSide (Feb 12, 2010)

Great looking pictures and fish. What equipment was used to take these great pictures?


----------



## jeffmo78 (Dec 5, 2006)

Bravo! :thumb:


----------



## brijar (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks for the kudos!

My camera is a Nikon D80, I use a Tamron SP Di, 90MM 1:2.8 Macro lens and a remote flash sitting on the glass lid facing into the tank


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

nice,I can never take good pictures with the cheap camera that I have,
you might also want to put them on a diet though,all the best


----------



## brijar (Oct 16, 2011)

newforestrob said:


> nice,I can never take good pictures with the cheap camera that I have,
> you might also want to put them on a diet though,all the best


As it is they only eat once a day I mix flake and pellets usually all they can eat for about 30 seconds. Very little makes it to the bottom of the tank.


----------



## limpert (Aug 28, 2007)

overfed


----------



## brijar (Oct 16, 2011)

So how can you tell by photos that they are overfed? I'd like to feed them the correct amount


----------



## blackedout (Sep 21, 2010)

most of the fish look very good!, its the red zebra and the labeotropehus that look to have eaten too much!

great photos!


----------



## brijar (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks for the compliment on the photos.

I wound up getting rid of the Labeotropehus, he/she was to much of a bully, I think I took these shorty after feeding, I don't remember. Any ideas on the "proper" amount to feed? I'm really limited to once a day feeding due to my work schedule.


----------



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

Excellent pics. =D>


----------



## blackedout (Sep 21, 2010)

i usually put a small amount of pellets in, wait till there gone, add some more, wait till there gone, and i watch to see if some of them are starting to lose interest, is they are all still waiting for more food, ill add some more. but i never add so much that the fish don't eat them all, and let some fall to the bottom. for an hour or so, some of the larger and the smallest fish have a slightly large belly. but not noticeable. i think you might just have a couple fatty's :lol: i have two in my tank that will gobble gobble until there belly looks huge.


----------



## jowideb (Oct 21, 2011)

First of all, I like your pictures Brian. Second, about the overfeeding. I didn`t know that to be a problem. I have that as well at times. What do you do then, skip a day? Bye them a little skale? :lol:

Gr, Jon.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Great featherfin!


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

These fish are babies. If you want them to mature quick, you want to feed a little more, which isn't a bad thing. If they were adults, I'd agree that you wouldn't want to see their tummies quite as round, but as it is, I don't see a problem.

Many of my adult fish I feed every other day, sometimes I even skip two. Juveniles need food every day, and I have had very small fry that I fed up to six times a day - for example baby B. Rams.


----------



## brijar (Oct 16, 2011)

I wasn't overly worried about over feeding only because what I give them never hits the bottom and it's in a short time period. But if I was doing something wrong, I'd want to know. I'm not over zealous about maintenance, I didn't follow any guidelines setting the tank up, did 1/4 water changes once a week fully stocked with fish. All chemistry is now in line and fish seem fine  So again, since I don't go by the book, knowing something is a bad idea is a good thing and I can learn from it.



Chubbs the Jellybean said:


> Great featherfin!


Featherfin? are you referring to my Syndonits?


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Yup, just a common name for them


----------



## CrazyCichlid (Sep 22, 2002)

Very nicely done. Picture look clean and lighting effects are nice.
cc


----------



## Ganapoes (Dec 2, 2011)

These fish are babies. If you want them to mature quick, you want to feed a little more, which isn't a bad thing. If they were adults, I'd agree that you wouldn't want to see their tummies quite as round, but as it is, I don't see a problem.


----------

